# A little creek fishing.



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well with ice fishing being on hold for now I decided to hit up a local creek and catch some chubs to get my fish fix. It was a beautiful day out in nature caught about 30 chubs with my ice rod using an orange pinmin and some maggots under a float. It wasn’t as fun as ice fishing but it worked!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Well with ice fishing being on hold for now I decided to hit up a local creek and catch some chubs to get my fish fix. It was a beautiful day out in nature caught about 30 chubs with my ice rod using an orange pinmin and some maggots under a float. It wasn’t as fun as ice fishing but it worked!
> View attachment 251212
> View attachment 251213


Hey BB,Friend of mine in Michigan years back used to smoke them chubs and claimed they were pretty good eating.They look big enough to do something with 'em.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I just tossed them all back. I catch them for pike bait sometimes. I don’t care if it’s smoked fried or whatever I don’t think I’d eat a chub. I’d have to be literally starving


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Well hopefully you hit the creeks or rivers again today and post up some lunchtime fish porn.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Well hopefully you hit the creeks or rivers again today and post up some lunchtime fish porn.


It’s possible I might get a chance to go out and chase some fishes. Have to see how things go I’ve been making venison jerky like a mad man since yesterday afternoon. 15lbs of jerky to be exact ! I’m starting to wish I had another dehydrator or a bigger one! The current batch I have going won’t be done till this evening so I’ll have a little time. Unless the wife has some plans for me I don’t know about .


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like some prime fishing snacks!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Makes an excellent fishing snack! I usually make a bunch around the holidays to share with friends and family. I wasn’t gonna make that much this year but after some my family got wind of my plans to slack on the jerky they threw a little fit! Now here I am making more jerk than I’ve ever made at one time.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

BB, You ever make it in a smoker? Just a little heat and not that much smoke. I make it both ways but the smoke just adds something extra to it.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Skippy said:


> BB, You ever make it in a smoker? Just a little heat and not that much smoke. I make it both ways but the smoke just adds something extra to it.


I’ve never done it in a smoker but it sounds like something I need to try!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I just went and got 4 dozen of the most perfect looking Small minnows. And I’m headed out to do some traipsing around. Hopefully I’ll find a fish or two along the way.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

So far things are fun. Small bass small crappie small gills! But it’s beautiful out hopefully the big fish start getting active!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251263
> View attachment 251264
> View attachment 251265
> View attachment 251266
> ...


Thanks for the lunchtime fix. I noticed you're using minnows, why no plastics?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well the size never really improved much called it quits at 3:30. Action was steady all day all fish caught on gold #6 thin wire hook and minnow under a stick float. Caught so many crappie I lost count but the were littles 4-9” and most of them were 6-7” .caught around 20 bass nothing over 2lbs. And a couple random gills here and there. The weather was fantastic the sunshine made it feel very mild. Even tho there weren’t any epic catches today it was some much needed time outdoors for this guy!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Thanks for the lunchtime fix. I noticed you're using minnows, why no plastics?


I was feeling lazy. Plus sometimes I just love watching a stick bobber dance with a minnow on it!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

joekacz said:


> Hey BB,Friend of mine in Michigan years back used to smoke them chubs and claimed they were pretty good eating.They look big enough to do something with 'em.


Air force survival manual'70,s' says, everything that walks ,crawls, or flys, is edible! Lol


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bobberbucket said:


> It’s possible I might get a chance to go out and chase some fishes. Have to see how things go I’ve been making venison jerky like a mad man since yesterday afternoon. 15lbs of jerky to be exact ! I’m starting to wish I had another dehydrator or a bigger one! The current batch I have going won’t be done till this evening so I’ll have a little time. Unless the wife has some plans for me I don’t know about .
> View attachment 251249
> View attachment 251250


you can make them in oven,put them on rack and set proper temperature,thats it.
you can put biger temperature and leave the oven dor crack open,it will dry faster.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a little time to kill today so I went and fished a well known little ditch in portage lakes. Lost 3 bobbers and caught 1 little dink crappie in a little over an hour.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobberbucket said:


> I had a little time to kill today so I went and fished a well known little ditch in portage lakes. Lost 3 bobbers and caught 1 little dink crappie in a little over an hour.
> View attachment 251341
> View attachment 251342


I recognize that place. I have lost a few bobbers there myself.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Grandpa used to grind the chubs into fish Patty’s they were awesome but that was when the big ones come up to spawn and we gigged the with a long gig some of the funest adventures I ever had


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Smoked chub spread on cracker's is delicious. I lived in Wisconsin for awhile, they eat smoked chubs a lot. It's pretty good.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Nothing beats a fried chub for breakfast with eggs. We eat them when we don't have any speckle trout and they taste just as good.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Used to have tons of large chubs in a creek that runs through our farm, small creek. Anyway they just plain disappeared. With all the vermin out there it's hard to figure out what happened to them???


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Skippy said:


> BB, You ever make it in a smoker? Just a little heat and not that much smoke. I make it both ways but the smoke just adds something extra to it.


Totally understand about being retired. All I can do now is watch all the Gunsmoke and Paladin reruns. Daughter got the van at college and Doris takes her car to work. LMAO Tight Lines Bro


----------

